
Firefox Premium for Enterprises is now available - sytse
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/09/12/firefox-premium-for-enterprises-is-now-available/
======
sytse
Charing for a browser brings back memories: "For now, though, note this fact:
Microsoft is giving away Internet Explorer, while Netscape's retail price for
Navigator is $49.Oct 31, 1996" [https://www.fastcompany.com/27743/nothing-
netscape](https://www.fastcompany.com/27743/nothing-netscape)

